# Rays ada 60p restarted



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I didn't like the way my ada 60p was looking and my buddy Jap came over to help me out.

I filmed a short time lapse video of him scaping my aquarium.

take a look when you're free















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

